# RIP Tuxedo Stan



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

For those of you who know of Tuxedo Stan, resident of 'Catopia' (i.e. Halifax, Nova Scotia), he lost his battle with cancer and was euthanized on Sunday. During his short, but impactful, life, Stan was committed to improving the welfare of homeless, abandoned and suffering cats in Halifax Regional Municipality.

I have one of his little minions


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Very sad!! My ship did a port visit to Halifax in the late 90's and it was one of my favorite port visits ever!! I have vowed to go back there as a full fledged tourist. Tuxedo Stan was very handsome - I will need to make Catopia a stop while there. RIP Stan, you have served honorably!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

RIP Stan,

Those of us who have had (or have) a tuxedo kittie hold a special place in our hearts for you guys.

Mine's name was Rhythm, and her nickname was Tux....
Say hi to her Stan, if you meet her at the bridge!!! We miss her!!! Her and her sister, Blues.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear this...Rest in Peace Stan
You were a Great Emissary!


----------

